# Food Percentages



## Litheral (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys! I've been lookin through the site and i don't know if i am just missing it or what...but i know somewhere i did read the proper protien, crude fat and what not percentages that is appropiate for hedgehogs. I was looking for a list of th percentages.

I had my hedgies breeder recommend Sunseed's hedgie food but my baby won't eat it. I went to the pet store that i trust and i should've known they gave me Pretty Pets food...which as i read the label i think it's well....not good for my baby hedgie! My adorable Mim the houdini is a alegrian grey pinto. I just love her to pieces!!!  I have been looking at the list of the dry cat food, and i just needed to get what the start off pts. are for the percentages.

-Thanks guys!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

9th post in, by Reaper.


----------

